# Motion sensor for stairwell lighting



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Customer wants step lights installed in two sections of a stairwell. They want to go down the steps and have a motion detector to turn on the step lights. They also want to be able to go up the stairs and have the lights turn on. My question is: you can not see the top or bottom of the steps because the stairwell rotates 180 degrees. So, how would it be possible to have motion detector turn the lights on at the top or bottom of the steps? This is a residential single family home. Crazy customer with money to burn. Thoughts or ideas?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Customer wants step lights installed in two sections of a stairwell. They want to go down the steps and have a motion detector to turn on the step lights. They also want to be able to go up the stairs and have the lights turn on. My question is: you can not see the top or bottom of the steps because the stairwell rotates 180 degrees. So, how would it be possible to have motion detector turn the lights on at the top or bottom of the steps? This is a residential single family home. Crazy customer with money to burn. Thoughts or ideas?


Locate detector in the middle ...or at the turn of the stairs.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Locate detector in the middle ...or at the turn of the stairs.


I thought of that. Not sure how well it would work on the landing?


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Connect two ceiling mount occupancy sensors to one relay. Put one at the top of the stairs, the other at the bottom. 

http://lcuatr.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=10884&minisite=10026


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

If it is an egress stairway it must be lit when the building is occupied.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Not sure about National code, but Chicago can't use automatic means to control stairway lighting.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Use two detectors at head and bottom of stairs wired parallel.


----------

